# طريقة المسح الجيوفيزيائي بواسطة السيزميك seismic الزلازالية مهندس جيوفيزيائي محمد علي عامر



## محمد علي عامر (19 أغسطس 2013)

تحية احترام وتقدير للجميع الاخوه والزملاء من كوادر فنية ومدراء ومهندسين في هذا الموقع والذي نسال الله ان يكتب لهم الاجر في الدنيا والاخرة
نعم اخواني احببت ان ارفق لكم ملف مهم جدا شامل كامل في عمليات المسح الجيوفيزيائي السيزميك شامل التحليل والتفسير نامل ان يلقى تجاوب من الجميع وهذا فقط من باب التعاون وهدية بمناسبة حلول ايام العيد نسال الله عيد السرور والعافية وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
اخوكم مهندس جيوفيزياء محمد علي عامر كلابمشاهدة المرفق الدورة التدريب&#15.pdf
نرجوا من تستفيدون من الدورة التدريبة هذه والتي يعتبر مرجع للجميع المهندسين والمدرسين مشاهدة المرفق الدورة التدريب&#15.pdf


----------



## al-senator (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك، وجزاك الله كُل خيّر


----------

